
Felicia Day's five things learned in 2010 - iamwil
http://feliciaday.com/blog/five-things-about-2010
======
iamwil
I thought the list was applicable to doing startups as well. Sometimes, these
are things that you don't really realize what people are talking about until
you experience them yourself.

